# Andrae Crouch dead at age 72



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just heard this morning that Southern gospel singer songwriter Andrae Crouch has passed away at age 72.
He was instrumental in getting southern gospel known in the christian industry. 

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2015/january-web-only/remembering-andrae-crouch-dead-at-72.html


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes,I heard! I grew up in the 70's on him & Walter Hawkins! Both were Huge in their contributions to Gospel Music & will be Missed!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Jre56 said:


> Yes,I heard! I grew up in the 70's on him & Walter Hawkins! Both were Huge in their contributions to Gospel Music & will be Missed!


Yes, he will be missed greatly! He brought funk to gospel music (Jesus is Lord aka Bow Down). He's been involve with much of the music world - gospel and secular (MJ, Madonna, and others) - he was also involved in animation films (Once Upon A Forest).


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

It's not southern Gospel - that's the Gaither's  ! He's known as the father of contemporary gospel music (a fusion of pop, funk, and r&b).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

One of my all-time favs. I've got all his early albums on CD. I remember when Take Me Back came out. It was absolutely stunning, miles above anything anyone else was doing at the time, in any category you want to consider – production, arrangements, material, musicianship etc.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> One of my all-time favs. I've got all his early albums on CD. I remember when Take Me Back came out. It was absolutely stunning, miles above anything anyone else was doing at the time, in any category you want to consider – production, arrangements, material, musicianship etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Him & the Hawkins. That Era of music is,Sadly,Over.


----------

